# "Suite - Le Cinéma Sous l'Occupation Française"



## CFDG (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys. This is a 25mn suite from the music I recently wrote for a documentary, "Le cinéma sous l'occupation Française", the cinema during German occupation of France. It was very fun to do, so I'd like to share it with you. Not the German occupation of France, of course. The music. ~o) 

http://marcelrouste.com/media/LCSOF-Suite.mp3

Christian


----------



## re-peat (Jul 1, 2008)

Christian,

This is very, very, very good. It's one long parade of great ideas and exciting musical invention really, with not a weak second in it. Quite remarkable.
I'm going to listen to this plenty of times, there's so much to discover and enjoy.

Congratulations on an exceptional piece.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Jul 1, 2008)

Christian,

Thanks for sharing your inspiring work here.
No other piece I've listened to here has had me just sit silently for a minute after it finished, satisfied and enthralled by great work. I will listen again and again, soaking in the atmosphere you create without even viewing the film with which it is connected.

Kind Regards

Ray

Allo Allo :roll:


----------



## tobyond (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, that is exceptional, well done Christian.


----------



## CFDG (Jul 1, 2008)

Doh! Thanks Ned, Ray, tobyond, re-peat... I'm pretty overwhelmed with your kind comments! Now what can I say... Nobody wants to talk about APP2? Really? :oops: 

Christian


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I may be the bad guy here.

First I want to say what beautiful work,writing, attention to detail etc,etc.

I can tell a lot of effort went into using the samples here but rarely have i wished so much that samples did not exist. While this piece could be better realized with better use of samples and reverb, it would still fall far short of what real players would have done for it. Because of the use of samples this work does not reach the level it deserves.


----------



## CFDG (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Craig. No bad guy here.

Yes, I could have booked real players, or spent more time programming/mixing this and maybe get better realism (tho I know my own MIDI limits, which are almost all exposed here). Given the deadline and documentary budget, I decided to skip a lot of steps and focused only on pumping life in it, as much as I could.

There's only one Todd AO instance for the whole piece, the instruments chart and pans are weird to say the least, some ww have 100 liters capacity lungs, the harp have no pedals - you name it.

I agree with you here. On the other hand, because of the use of samples, this work just exists and we have one happy director :mrgreen: 

Christian


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 1, 2008)

Craig Sharmat @ 1/7/2008 said:


> I can tell a lot of effort went into using the samples here but rarely have i wished so much that samples did not exist.



That has to be one of the nicest compliments I've read here.


----------



## CFDG (Jul 1, 2008)

... Indeed. o-[][]-o


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 2, 2008)

That waltz melody at the beginning is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 2, 2008)

Félicitations!

Really superb and magical work here, I sense an excellent composer's carreer 

Keep posting, 

Iván


----------



## Lunatique (Jul 3, 2008)

Really excellent work! I agree with Craig that when a piece is really good, you wish it was recorded with the real orchestra, otherwise, it would have to be impeccably MIDI orchestrated to soothe that regret. I think compositionally and arrangement wise this is a great piece, but the actually MIDI mock-up work can be pushed a lot further to sound more realistic, including the mixing/mastering.


----------



## alphonse (Jul 3, 2008)

Putin con toi tu es de marseille !!!!! :lol: 
No seriously, exellent job, superb ideas 
you are a great composer ! =o 

Best regards 

alphonse


----------



## JBacal (Jul 3, 2008)

I really enjoyed this. Loved the main theme. The solo double bass was terrific too.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 3, 2008)

The problem is, and especially with VSL, is dry mixes make it difficult to hide shortcomings in the library. I think experimentation with more reverbs would help.
Re-peat keeps things fairly dry and succeeds in making very musical mixes so you may wish to ask him his technique. I try to hide instruments in more ambience to hide problems. Did you do the 2 reverb thing on your piece, stage-early reflections...then a small hall with some predelay to not have it sound at the same time as the early reflections...just a thought.


----------



## CFDG (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, this multi instances with Altiverb seems to be the thing to do. Ray mentionned this already in a PM. Haven't got the time to play with Altiverb since I bought it, so no, like I said I just used one instance. Will try the 2 instances trick to begin with, thanx guys!

And thank you Jay... The double-bass solo was a real pain to program, the samples are so huge & fat!

Christian


----------



## IvanP (Jul 3, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Alphonse,
> 
> Il n'y a vraiment aucune raison de t'excuser! Nous sommes très ouvert à ton genre d'humour. C'est vraiment un forum très relax içi. Maintenant... va te faire foutre, ostie de tabernak!!!
> >8o :wink:



LOL Ned :mrgreen: t'aurais du ajouter... "j' te pète ta tronche, va!" =o


----------



## alphonse (Jul 4, 2008)

*Casanis ! Casanis ! bien glace sous le soleil de Marseille ! Que du bonheur, avec grand plaisir !* o-[][]-o 

Ostie qu'y fait chaud

Hey Ned ! C'est tabarnaquement bon! 0oD [/list]


----------



## artsoundz (Jul 4, 2008)

If I knew french I'd add to the conversation a big "oui".

Very beautiful and amazing.


----------



## lux (Jul 4, 2008)

Christian, superb work. Agree that the main theme shines. No unuseful gymnics, everything seems to have a pretty musical sense and really half paints in my mind the documentary even without images.

Thanks for sharing it.

Luca


----------



## CFDG (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you Artsounds, thank you Luca... 

Christian


----------

